# Mercedes Lowrider



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

Anyone put hydraulics on an benz??
Any good links??
is it possible with that front suspension??


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not quite sure as to what set up your benz has in the front mine was easy to do it took all of a day to juice


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

also try 

www.maxhydraulics.com
www.rayvernhydraulics.com

they have both juiced a few benzes


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

hmm not to be rude or something but why would u want to juice that kind of car?


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

hmm not to be rude or something but why would u want to juice that kind of car?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cor3ypwnsyou690_@Dec 26 2003, 12:47 AM
> *hmm not to be rude or something but why would u want to juice that kind of car?*


 because they can :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MbStar_@Dec 25 2003, 04:45 PM
> *Anyone put hydraulics on an benz??
> Any good links??
> is it possible with that front suspension??
> ...


seen a coupe in germany. 



Last edited by the_cat at Dec 26 2003, 05:39 AM


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)

how do make the wheels fit ? as far as i remember there are no wheels with a benz bolt pattern !? adaptor ??


----------



## kiwilac (Oct 27, 2003)

MAN THATS KOOL.......I'D ROLL IT!


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

"CadiCoupe" Benz and old fords has thesame boltpattern..


Would love to trade my Benz for an impala 63 2d ht..
dosent need to have hydraulics if its in good shape.

anyone?


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

Like that car steve d !


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cor3ypwnsyou690_@Dec 25 2003, 10:47 PM
> *hmm not to be rude or something but why would u want to juice that kind of car?*


 the reason we juice that kinda car is unfortunately impalas caddys etc are hard to come by over here so we have to make due with what we have got ,i would love a 63 drop top impala but for a good 1 over here you would have to ship 1 from the states ,which is a tad expensive so we have to use what we have got and besides i think a juiced benz is cool


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Coupe_@Dec 26 2003, 01:57 PM
> *how do make the wheels fit ? as far as i remember there are no wheels with a benz bolt pattern !? adaptor ??*


 i just hitt up homeboyz n said ive got a benz he sent the wheels they bolted on easy as that :biggrin:


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

stevie! 
Have u got any www too see more pics of you benz??
maby som construction pics?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

na i didnt take any build up pics ,but it was extremely easy to juice ,i run 8" strokes in the rear coil under on the original cut down coils ,all you have to do in the rear is to cut the holes for the cyls ,real easy took around 30 mins to mount the cyls then had to measure coils etc ,the rear still runs all the original shocks anti sway bar etc ,the hardest bit on the rear was the arh lips to get the rear to tuck without rubbing ,the front was just as easy remove the original coil and theres even a hole for the cyl just where you need it used the same method as the rear although i want to change the front for a coil over set up as the top of the cyl hitts the inner wing also the hose runs close to the top of the shock ,ive got 8s up front although after market coils would be better suited than the stds but i built the car on a real tight budget just for a daily driver ,im not sure if the susp set up is the same on your model benz as mine but im sure they are similar ,the way its set up it gives a very good ride not much stiffer than a std ride except it now goes up and down ,mine runs 2 old fenner pumps with 3 batts wired for 36v ,its no dancer or hopper by a long way but like i said its a daily ride and i still needed boot space for the kids strollers etc ,1 word of warning tho the rear end uses a irs set up so be very carefull with the cyl size as to not kill your driveshafts ,if you have got any more questions or would like a few tech pics hitt me up on a pm n il sort you out  oh theres more pics on cardomain


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

Whats your nick on cardomain stevie !!?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

here ya go 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/416363


----------



## lowmerc (Feb 3, 2003)

Hello,

I have a 71 250CE that I juiced last summer. I've hardly been out in it because I didn't do any reinforcing, and theres still loads of rust\mechanics to be sorted. Working away at it ever so slowly but there'll be a big push to have it cleaned up by May. Took me about 5 weeks to do,mostly eve's n w\e. 2 Pump, 4 Dump, Not sure if it's 6"s or 8"s. Built rack for 6 batts, running 4 (2 x24v) to ease into it. Decided that I need the pumps shoved into the corners so I can fit 4 subs in the trunk. Thats next, then to the bodyshop and beyond. No money, so I'm doing as much myself as I can. Have a few build pics, not much, but will post when I get organised (so expect not to see any). 

StevieD - what happenned your 80's CE? Or is that your 'Real' lowrider?


Lowmerc (Ronán)


----------



## lowmerc (Feb 3, 2003)

And whatever hope UK has of findin Impalas, there's no chance in Ireland, hard enough to find a decent old Merc!


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

my plan was to do a lowrider on my 250s -66
but i think it would brake.
I have the pro competition 2pump system..


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

Lowmerc! i would love to see that CE benz !!
post it!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres my old ce project never finished it as i was offered a g body cheap and you cant hop a benz ,the 190e was built so i could roll with switches whilst the pontiac is being built ,im gunna let my wife have the 190e when the pontiacs done 
































it run 2 pumps @24v with 2 banks of batts 8s in the front on cut down std coils it had 10s in the rear but i should have used 8s as i killed the raer halfshafts so we junked the std rear end in favour of a live axle from a mazda pick up witha triangulated 4 bar rear


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowmerc_@Dec 30 2003, 06:07 AM
> *Hello,
> 
> I have a 71 250CE that I juiced last summer. I've hardly been out in it because I didn't do any reinforcing, and theres still loads of rust\mechanics to be sorted. Working away at it ever so slowly but there'll be a big push to have it cleaned up by May. Took me about 5 weeks to do,mostly eve's n w\e. 2 Pump, 4 Dump, Not sure if it's 6"s or 8"s. Built rack for 6 batts, running 4 (2 x24v) to ease into it. Decided that I need the pumps shoved into the corners so I can fit 4 subs in the trunk. Thats next, then to the bodyshop and beyond. No money, so I'm doing as much myself as I can. Have a few build pics, not much, but will post when I get organised (so expect not to see any).
> ...


 make sure you reinforce the rear kick ups as if theres any rust its there that will go 1st mine had a spot of rust there but ended up with kinked rear quarters


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Dec 30 2003, 06:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stevie d @ Dec 30 2003, 06:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--stevie_d_@Dec 30 2003, 06:07 AM
> *Hello,
> 
> 
> make sure you reinforce the rear kick ups as if theres any rust its there that will go 1st mine had a spot of rust there but ended up with kinked rear quarters*


[/b][/quote]
Ok!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

I was ready to talk shit when I came in here. But that white Benz looks fucking sweet when its dumped like that. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks bro


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

really like juiced mercedes... =) !


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

cant find bigger pics ......


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Jan 1 2004, 08:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ive found som bigger ones!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ACTUALLY CRIS PONDER (CP) ON LIL JUST FINISHED A LATE 90'S 99 MAYBE S600 V12 BENZ INSTALLED 2 PUMPS 3 BATTS OHH MAN IS IT HOT 20" DAVIN SPINNERS .


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

How about juicing a Rolls Royce? I would think you brittons would have some of 'em laying around?


----------



## PimpinBenz (Nov 19, 2003)

Not juiced...mines on air....still gets low though...




























...already a few low-rider chevs in Oz...this is pretty unique over here... :biggrin: Later, PimpinBenz.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jan 4 2004, 01:58 AM
> *How about juicing a Rolls Royce? I would think you brittons would have some of 'em laying around?*


 yeah we have loads layin about if you have got £8000+ to spend :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MbStar_@Dec 30 2003, 10:31 AM
> *my plan was to do a lowrider on my 250s -66
> but i think it would brake.
> I have the pro competition 2pump system..
> ...












What year and model is this? I want one :cheesy:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

bagged benz:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar+Jan 5 2004, 10:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (90towncar @ Jan 5 2004, 10:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MbStar_@Dec 30 2003, 10:31 AM
> *my plan was to do a lowrider on my 250s -66
> but i think it would brake.
> I have the pro competition 2pump system..
> ...












What year and model is this? I want one :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Its a Mercedes Benz 250s 1966


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

i put the system in a caprice 77 instead...


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Jan 4 2004, 03:58 PM
> *How about juicing a Rolls Royce? I would think you brittons would have some of 'em laying around?
> [snapback]1485464[/snapback]​*


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Feb 18 2005, 03:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRO HOPPER did that


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

I would like to bag this SL500 for my homie. I borrow it on weekends when he's away!!!!!


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE CHEIF_@Feb 18 2005, 10:44 PM
> *PRO HOPPER did that
> [snapback]2742657[/snapback]​*


with CCE pumps ?

I did that


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Feb 18 2005, 10:46 AM
> *with CCE pumps ?
> 
> I did that
> [snapback]2743265[/snapback]​*


any more pics of it its looking good not keen on the paint tho and it needs ickle biddy wires on there


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

a guy from France picked a 600c (? or something like that) Kompressor new from the factory and shipped it direct to Rayvern here in England with delivery mileage and had it bagged then drove it home to the south of france....

2 weeks later 5 more french guys came over and bought air kits for all sort of top end cars... LOFL.


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 19 2005, 02:11 AM
> *any more pics of it its looking good not keen on the paint tho and it needs ickle biddy wires on there
> [snapback]2743776[/snapback]​*


my personal is i dont like the look but i only did the hydros


----------



## THE CHEIF (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Feb 18 2005, 10:46 AM
> *with CCE pumps ?
> 
> I did that
> [snapback]2743265[/snapback]​*


I mean"they did a rolls"


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

2pac rolls have hydros i think have any body seen Californa love part 2


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.lowriderparts.nl is also an option, very low prices on prohopper equipment and they do installs too


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

I dont know those ppl!!


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

you aint lived then.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

juiced benz pics and info :

http://www.low-mercy.com :biggrin:


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)




----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Feb 28 2005, 06:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that CE juiced?


----------



## BIGPERM (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MbStar_@Feb 28 2005, 01:03 PM
> *Is that CE juiced?
> [snapback]2788925[/snapback]​*


Yes it is...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MbStar_@Feb 28 2005, 01:11 AM
> *I dont know those ppl!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats me and ma crew 

pete dogg in the red (mk2 pete on here)
little gray in the middle (our bitch)
and me in da purple 
that was us having fun at the uk lowrider nationals standing in front of ma boy (lgs) 280ce coupe


----------



## MbStar (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 28 2005, 06:42 PM
> *thats me and ma crew
> 
> pete dogg in the red (mk2 pete on here)
> ...



really like that purple thing! hehe pimpin


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGPERM_@Mar 1 2005, 04:01 AM
> *Yes it is...
> [snapback]2789198[/snapback]​*



hah...given in then


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

in true Lay it low style.....








this isn't juiced..... unless its not yours Iain LOFL...

just playing.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Coupe_@Dec 26 2003, 02:57 PM
> *how do make the wheels fit ? as far as i remember there are no wheels with a benz bolt pattern !? adaptor ??
> [snapback]1452955[/snapback]​*



custom drilled, it aint that exspensive :uh:


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

any more pics of that black coupe???? the one posted by Unity jon..
looks good from this angle, but i want to see the front!
also. i think that rolls paint is a disgrace! totally degrades a top of the line car!


----------



## little_gray (Sep 30, 2004)

oh god the world has seen me in a dress.


----------



## little_gray (Sep 30, 2004)

my old '78 280ce


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Apr 7 2005, 10:48 PM
> *any more pics of that black coupe???? the one posted by Unity jon..
> looks good from this angle, but i want to see the front!
> also. i think that rolls paint is a disgrace! totally degrades a top of the line car!
> [snapback]2967270[/snapback]​*



mostly it isnt even paint... it's stick on!


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)




----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

ahh o.k vinyl stickers! that coupe is fucking nice! i would have gone for an earlier model tho.. but thats just me!


----------

